# Jumping over Baby Gates



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

So, in our house, we have two baby gates placed that limits Nour's access around the house. He, with the baby gates, only has access to the family room and the kitchen. But yesterday, he learned how to jump over the baby gate. or climb) Now he does it whenever he wants to take an adventure around the house... How do we stop this? Or do we just have to deal with it?


----------



## Yellowjacket (Sep 5, 2011)

I dont know thay have taller ones at the pet store.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh, you're lucky it lasted you 4 months. Rocco started jumping his at 10.5 weeks. LOL. They have tall ones that you can get with a door for people to open and walk through. I've seen them at Petsmart.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

We never used one but I have seen people that put up two. One on top of the other.


----------



## mack07 (Oct 16, 2008)

I used two gates one on top of the other it works fine


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

get really tall gates or put two on top of each other. Riley, our 7 year old, is a gate jumper which is why he is no longer allowed to sleep upstairs with us or be unsupervised. He doesnt respect the gates. He is crated at night and when we cant supervise him. If we'd used gates when he was a puppy, i think he still would have jumped them.


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

Check out amazon.com-they have one of the taller ones that has a walk thru gate. We bought one and LOVE it. It expands to something like 38" across so good for bigger doorways


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

"you don't need no stinking gates". train your dog
how to behave when he's loose in the house.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The funny thing is that my dogs are perfectly capable of jumping the baby gate into the cat room, and while both of them did when they were younger, they now respect the gate and don't even try. And there's CAT FOOD in there, and a litter box full of yummy KITTY POOP! :wild: 

Does he do this when you're home or is he loose in the house when you're not home and he does it then?


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Angelina03 said:


> Oh, you're lucky it lasted you 4 months. Rocco started jumping his at 10.5 weeks. LOL. They have tall ones that you can get with a door for people to open and walk through. I've seen them at Petsmart.


LOL. I'll probably have to get a bigger one with a door. We are planning on letting him loose around the house after he goes through teething, but ONLY when we are home. 



KZoppa said:


> get really tall gates or put two on top of each other. Riley, our 7 year old, is a gate jumper which is why he is no longer allowed to sleep upstairs with us or be unsupervised. He doesnt respect the gates. He is crated at night and when we cant supervise him. If we'd used gates when he was a puppy, i think he still would have jumped them.


We crate Nour when we aren't watching him, but sometimes he just jumps for fun, then jumps back over.  We could be in the same room as him and he'll still jump over.



doggiedad said:


> "you don't need no stinking gates". train your dog
> how to behave when he's loose in the house.


I'm sorry, but I don't want my dog to have full access to the house until he is fully trained with the rooms he already has. 



Cassidy's Mom said:


> The funny thing is that my dogs are perfectly capable of jumping the baby gate into the cat room, and while both of them did when they were younger, they now respect the gate and don't even try. And there's CAT FOOD in there, and a litter box full of yummy KITTY POOP! :wild:
> 
> Does he do this when you're home or is he loose in the house when you're not home and he does it then?


Really? :wild: I bet my female Crystal would be like that, but Nour would just think "YUMMY" 

He does it when we're home, sometimes even the same room as us. He's usually in his kennel when we aren't home/not watching him.

(sorry for somewhat late responses)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

_Crystal_ said:


> So, in our house, we have two baby gates placed that limits Nour's access around the house. He, with the baby gates, only has access to the family room and the kitchen. But yesterday, he learned how to jump over the baby gate. or climb) Now he does it whenever he wants to take an adventure around the house... How do we stop this? Or do we just have to deal with it?


 
I think I stopped mine unintentionally from climbing over...I didn't have the gate secured and she knocked it over and it scared her..now she doesn't go near it


----------



## Skribbles (Jan 11, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> The funny thing is that my dogs are perfectly capable of jumping the baby gate into the cat room, and while both of them did when they were younger, they now respect the gate and don't even try. And there's CAT FOOD in there, and a litter box full of yummy KITTY POOP! :wild:
> 
> Does he do this when you're home or is he loose in the house when you're not home and he does it then?


Sounds like ours. We have one room that has a bearded dragon in it (in an aquarium) and Chloe LOVES to sit there and watch him. We block the door to that room off with a folding chair laid on its side and she never goes in. She could easily push it over or jump over it but doesn't. Even if we go in there, she'll sit and whine at the chair instead of trying to go over it.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I think I stopped mine unintentionally from climbing over...I didn't have the gate secured and she knocked it over and it scared her..now she doesn't go near it



I forgot to mention this... He uses his pure weight to PUSH it over as well. We can have it as tight as we can, but he sprints and jumps on to it to push it over. So when he's not PUSHING he's JUMPING. -sigh- Why is my puppy so smart?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> The funny thing is that my dogs are perfectly capable of jumping the baby gate into the cat room, and while both of them did when they were younger, they now respect the gate and don't even try. And there's CAT FOOD in there, and a litter box full of yummy KITTY POOP! :wild:
> 
> Does he do this when you're home or is he loose in the house when you're not home and he does it then?


My older dog taught the puppy the art of stealing cat poop:help:


----------

